# Imposter Handbags Buying Tips



## spaulsantiago (Nov 2, 2011)

There are many people especially women that buy imposter handbags because it is getting popular lately. There are many shoppers that can no longer afford expensive fashion accessories like luxury bags because of the slow economy.


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's one who doesn't support the fake industry, or the people who wear them. I only buy genuine, if I can't afford it, I don't buy it. But that's just me.


----------

